# IBEW 357 question



## Hopeful357 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello all. I have recently passed my aptitude test for Local357 and also had an interview approximately a month ago... I felt as though the interview went well enough, but I am not sure what happens now or when.. I have been told to sit tight and wait for a letter but the waiting is killing me. I have also been told that there is no ranking or at least that will be divulged. All that being said, can anyone give me an idea of how long the wait could be or any other way of determining if I have a shot at this? Any information is appreciated and I thank you in advance.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Hopeful357 said:


> Hello all. I have recently passed my aptitude test for Local357 and also had an interview approximately a month ago... I felt as though the interview went well enough, but I am not sure what happens now or when.. I have been told to sit tight and wait for a letter but the waiting is killing me. I have also been told that there is no ranking or at least that will be divulged. All that being said, can anyone give me an idea of how long the wait could be or any other way of determining if I have a shot at this? Any information is appreciated and I thank you in advance.


Welcome aboard..:thumbsup:

If they told you to sit tight then you've got a shot,,you're just going to have to hurry up and wait!..:laughing:


----------



## Gunner (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm in the same boat. Lots of water around. No sight of land. Just enjoying in the breeze.


----------



## Hopeful357 (Oct 16, 2013)

Gunner said:


> I'm in the same boat. Lots of water around. No sight of land. Just enjoying in the breeze.


Hang in there! No news is good news, at least that's what I keep telling myself...


----------



## Hopeful357 (Oct 16, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Welcome aboard..:thumbsup:
> 
> If they told you to sit tight then you've got a shot,,you're just going to have to hurry up and wait!..:laughing:


Haha thank you. My dad always said that about the Army, it was always hurry up and wait!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Hopeful357 said:


> Haha thank you. My dad always said that about the Army, it was always hurry up and wait!


:laughing:

Yeah!

Before you know it you'll be working,,good luck..:thumbsup:


----------



## norcalbay (Jun 17, 2008)

Is there work in Vegas? I agree you should pursue your apprenticeship. However, they have over 1000 guys on the books now. Maybe work is picking up?


----------



## Hopeful357 (Oct 16, 2013)

norcalbay said:


> Is there work in Vegas? I agree you should pursue your apprenticeship. However, they have over 1000 guys on the books now. Maybe work is picking up?


I have friends in other Unions here and the work is indeed picking up. There is rumor that some big jobs will be starting soon, but I have no way to confirm or deny that.


----------



## Gunner (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm getting to the point that I'd pay good money to know how long it's gonna be... lol


----------



## Hopeful357 (Oct 16, 2013)

Gunner said:


> I'm getting to the point that I'd pay good money to know how long it's gonna be... lol


Damn, well at least I am not alone. I kept reading about other folks finding out about their ranking and such and when I called the JATC here they tell me that they don't do that so I am in limbo... Hang in there Gunner, hopefully we will both be up and running soon!


----------



## Gunner (Sep 25, 2013)

For sure! Tomorrow makes it a month waiting for me. I can't really complain yet.

I know everything works out in the end. I've seen many movies. Lol


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

I remember saying the same things 30 years ago in the mid 80's.

I got lucky & was a paid picket while I was waiting.


----------

